
Taking Efficiency To Its Limits: A Train That Doesn't Stop For Passengers - tortilla
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/06/taking-efficiency-to-its-limits-with-a-never-stopping-train.php
======
shaunxcode
That is actually really cool. I thought it was going to be an article/metaphor
about technology tightening the spiral of efficiency to the point the side
effects that served its creators as the purpose are seen as dead weight.

Or a slight at ruby on rails/35 signals quest to deliver the minimum amount of
functionality and charge for it. you know rails, trains, passengers/customers
etc.

~~~
tortilla
I liked it because when I first saw the headline, I couldn't imagine how a
train could do that. Watched the video and it seems so obvious now. Innovation
is cool.

